# Audio Editing



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

Do any of you have any experience separating lead vocals from background?

I am in the planning stages of an original prop and could use some advice on how to extract specific audio from existing tracks if possible


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Are you looking for a method similar to the Thompson Vocal Eliminator? I think the latest version of GoldWave can do this.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I use Adobe Audition. It gives you full control with plenty of plug-in's.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I use free Audacity but you need the seperate vocal track MP3s but I can't find any


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

i have used audacity as well - i got the program along with a sd-10 audio repeater from gilderfluke for my bed thrasher - i am HORRIBLE with new programs like this and it was sooo easy for me - i mixed the complete track from scratch the night before i was showing it - synched it with the movements roughly - and it turned out pretty professionally - im sure many of you could do a lot better since i am a complete noob to it - but i will say the program was almost goof proof if i could turn out an audio track acceptable to me only a few hours after installing it

riley


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

A good example would be the second half of this video (Monster Mash)

http://www.foxproductions.tv/haunts/VideoClips/terribletrio.html

Instead of using VSA to match the servos with the song I want to separate the lead vocal from the background and use audio drivers

I don't yet have experience with VSA but my simple mind can't help but think that audio drivers would be less work (if I can get the audio tracks I want properly separated)


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

A simple solution would be to have the whole song on the left track, and you singing LA LA LA in sync to the vocals you want the jaw to move with on the right track. Hook up the audio driver to the left track, but no speaker. Play both tracks and the jaw should move to just the vocals.


----------

